# ENGRAVING AND MURALS BY FATKAT



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Im ready when you are!! Give me a ring ..559-408-2912


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DO U HAVE PICS OF UR ENGRAVING. ??


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dang that's hella sick bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah ive seen his work this dude is real talented murals and engraving....!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

qvo bro how are you we still on for after the super show


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

FATKAT said:


> Im ready when you are!! Give me a ring ..559-408-2912


DAMMM LOKO LOOKING GOOD


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hes a real good humble dude that does great work you wont disappointed with his work


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I posted a.video dont know how to uplaod from my phone if	someone can post	it for me thanls go to youtube an tipe c707e an it will show the video


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

That's a good work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

http://youtu.be/Xhj_6yGcJNI


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR A 20 INCH FRAME AIR BRUSHED CRAZY


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah chit thats hellboy in the pics.... Fatkat bro again thanks for all the work you put in on the bike to make it for woodland, I get nothing but complaments from everyone... Cant wait for the next project... See you in vegas g..


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

READY WHEN YOU ARE!:thumbsup:
Good to hear from you guys. sprockett magazine.
we can engrave it all seats fabricated bars, plates, frames, skies the limit what do you want to do?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

nice murals


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

this is super dope.amazing detail, would u pm me priceing for murals, and do u do fenders? thanks FATKAT.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

glad you made a topic on the bike side fatkat! i can say the work you did on my brothers bike is amazing, and for the limited time frame he had to get this done seemed like it was impossible but you pulled it off, with great results! 

everyone on the bike side, you guys should know that fatkat is the real deal! he is a good humble homie and great artist! and he suggested one of the best burger spots i ever been too so i got to give him credit for that too lol


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

What's the name of the burger spot


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Colorado grill.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> glad you made a topic on the bike side fatkat! i can say the work you did on my brothers bike is amazing, and for the limited time frame he had to get this done seemed like it was impossible but you pulled it off, with great results! everyone on the bike side, you guys should know that fatkat is the real deal! he is a good humble homie and great artist! and he suggested one of the best burger spots i ever been too so i got to give him credit for that too lol


 lol it was hella good but man that ride home was not good for me lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> http://youtu.be/Xhj_6yGcJNI


 thanks for posting bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> lol it was hella good but man that ride home was not good for me lmao


ewwww lol i almost past out oh wait i did lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is some more work..engraving, murals.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Some of fatkats throw back work he did my daughters 49ers bike in 05


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

kool to see that piece of work again... thanks


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Continental kit 59 impala


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


> What's the name of the burger spot


colorado grill


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Need engraving for you bike parts hit me up..will work with you
Call me any time 5504082912


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> colorado grill


 Big burger for the big app..lol


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bump for a cool Kat,looking forward to meeting you


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks bro..


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Make your stuff look top notch..


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what up bro its me Eric i thought you were going to vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much to engrave/mural a set of fenders


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

another creation for a customer. thanks big benny!


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 383309
View attachment 383311
View attachment 383313


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FATKAT said:


> Im ready when you are!! Give me a ring ..559-408-2912


thats sik work carnal:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> thanks for posting bro


damn tattoo that metal bro:thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

For engaving call..559_408_2912


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

559-408-2912


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

FATKAT said:


> View attachment 394171
> View attachment 394172
> 559-408-2912


HOW MUCH 4 ALL 4 OF THEM


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

sold and gone bro..let me know if you need some work done..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey fatkat do u just engraved do you chrome them to


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 dope shot of my bike right here... FATKAT gets down for sure... 12" hellboy.


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT....


----------

